# Graco 395 or Graco 490?



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a new sprayer. I have used a Hero 1100NC for the last 25 years!







It has been amazing but it's quite heavy to lift in and out of the van and I just can't take the constant motor noise anymore. I've narrowed it down to a Graco 395 hi boy or 490 hi boy. Does anyone have experience with either of these sprayers? I do a lot of renovation painting. I like to spray all my trim as well as all ceilings and walls. I don't use it every week so I don't need anything really heavy duty. I have heard good things about the Titan 440i but I ruled that out when I found out they are made in China. I just don't think you can beat made in the US or Canada.​


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

go Graco, 395 is a workhorse, agreed on the high boy, I'm actually selling my 395 skid just to get the high boy model.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We have 2 Graco 490's, can't kill em' we have tried! I dont really know the difference in the SmartControl 1.0 on the 395's and the SmartControl 2.0 that is on the 490's. It may just be a marketing gimmick.. We have run everything from a 210FF tip (trim and the like) to a 521.. Sprayed a lot of dryfall, elastomerics, some block filler, as well as your thin fine finish materials, oil and hybrid coatings.. I know these machines arent spec'd for this, but we have had no problems what-so-ever... Daily use as well.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a 495st for 12 years without a problem...Just keep it clean and filled with thinner between jobs and it'll last you for years...Get the Silver Plus gun and a whip hose..It's the best.

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/Store/p-1900-silver-plus-gun-w517-rac-x.aspx


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say go with the 490.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

490.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bigger is better.


----------

